

Ask HN: What non-computer system have you hacked to your advantage? - 10dpd

What non-computer system have you hacked to your advantage?
======
justfalcon
Taken from my recent YC app:

When I was a freshman in high school, I spent a lot of time building custom
PCs for friend's parents to make some extra cash on the side. An issue I ran
into early was I never budgeted for the cost of Windows XP Pro so I was left
either telling them their order would cost an additional $200+ or use a
hacked/stolen/whatever key. I decided that neither was the most opportune
option. "The Art of Deception" by Kevin Mitnick was one of my favorite books
at the time, and using some of the knowledge gained from that, I found a
loophole in Microsofts phone-tree that allowed me access to a high-tier
representative. I then came up with a few clever and elaborate scenarios and
ended up receiving over $5000 worth of Windows XP Pro keys without ever paying
a cent...or buying an initial copy for that matter.

------
MichaelCrawford
I used to start my grandfather's pickup truck - a Chevy Indian from the 1950s
or so - without operating the starter. I left off the parking brake, it
coasted backwards down the driveway, then at just the right moment I released
the clutch. With some practice I could start the engine every time.

~~~
bitshepherd
This was the only way to start manual transmission vehicles when I was growing
up, not out of necessity but because it could be done. Living at the top of a
hill, I'd let the car start rolling and pop the clutch once I got going.
Worked every time after, like you said, some practice.

------
bramgg
Side question, am I crazy or has YC just removed this semi-iconic question
from their application page?

~~~
justfalcon
It's under the individual founder's profiles.

------
arisAlexis
trying to get ideas? :)

